# Some censorship in video games is unnecessary and stupid



## WatagiKankens (Sep 4, 2012)

In the 8-bit and 16-bit era and even sometimes now, They change graphics, scenes and even dialogue for us releases, (not so much in europe) and some of them are just ridiculous to think that children, regulators or parents would take concern of so I will list the most unnecessary censorship in video games and after you read this, put a censorship you think is unnecessary in a reply. okay so let start it

Parappa the Rapper 2

"Burgers Burgers it's all we have in mine we cook the best US: you better get in line PAL/JAP: It tastes better than wine"

Really? what did they think a child wad about to do if they heard that? Go to a bar just to see if burgers taste better than wine?

"US: Toast the buns JAP/PAL: Warm the buns"

Only a pervert would mistake warm the buns for something else

Earthbound

The Bar (JAP) or Cafe (US) in fourside

Its funny that they changed it to a cafe but they still sound drunk

Paula US: I would have tried broke out myself if you did'nt come JAP: I would have been crying if you didn't come

They changed it because they didn't want her to look like a damsel in distress because a lot of video games do that to females and they don't want video games to look sexist, but really, the only female characters that are weak and are always damsels in distress are amy rose and peach. zelda usually helps you in the game other than just being a regular damsel in distress and also, the goal is to save hyrule and not her, and also she mostly gets kidnapped towards the end of the game.

Cruisn USA

Road Kill

Um... You honestly think if they run over an animal in this game, they'll do it in real life

Women in bikini holding a trophy

When I first saw this I laughed so hard. 

Overall, if they removed this stuff, why didn't they remove the head that says "I love this job" at the new hot time screen on the convertor belt?

Okay so post yours and even comment on my opinions on the censorship


----------



## Gahars (Sep 4, 2012)

They have unnecessary and stupid censorship in every media. Unfortunately, it happens.

For instance, Germany (quite understandably) Nazi imagery, especially Swastikas. Often, when something is brought over to Germany, the flags of the Nazi party will be replaced with the Iron Cross.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2012)

Another example is changing the magic spell from "Holy" to "Pearl" in Final Fantasy 6 and "Death" to "Doom". But whatever, Nintendo had very strict censorship policies back in the day.  Also forgot to mention that Frog's dialogue was censored/altered heavily in Chrono Trigger to be less rude. In the Japanese version, he spoke in a rather punk-like in-your-face tone, and not the anachronistic Ye Olde English he spoke in the US version.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 4, 2012)

Every censorship in video games is stupid. Look at art, in today's world in a lot of people's eyes, video games are a form of art. But they get censored beyond belief. Yet some movies that are considered art that have swearing, sex, and full frontal nudity are not censored because of some bullshit reason. Even paintings and statues like Michaelangelo, none of that gets censored.


----------



## kupo3000 (Sep 4, 2012)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64)
The crescent moon symbol was changed to something unrelated.
Fire Temple BGM was altered because it contained a Muslim prayer chant.
Gandondorf's blood near the end was changed from red to green.

Xenosaga: Episode I (PS2)
Albedo dislocates a dead Kirschwasser arm, then cuts off his arm and later his head with a knife.

Xenosaga: Episode II & III (PS2)
When a character was shot, slashed, etc, no blood was shown.
Depending the scene if you listen closely you can still hear a blood gushing sound effect.
Thank goodness for undubs which restored all of that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 4, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time (N64)
> 1. The crescent moon symbol was altered to something unrelated
> *2. Fire Temple BGM was altered because it contained a Muslim prayer chant.*
> 3. Gandondorf's blood near the end was changed from red to green.
> ...



Didn't GT did an episode about that and showed that it was changed before release?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 4, 2012)

Let's not forget one of the biggest: Kakuto Chojin was pulled completely off the shelves in the US because of Muslim prayers in the lyrics Passages from the Quran being read aloud in one of the stages.


----------



## kupo3000 (Sep 4, 2012)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Didn't GT did an episode about that and showed that it was changed before release?



Haven't seen that episode yet.
All I know that OoT v1.0 and v1.1 had none of the mentioned censoring.
OoT v1.2 (N64) was definitely censored. Sadly Nintendo used that same revision in both Gamecube Zelda collections and Wii virtual console.
Even the 3DS version remake/port had the same exact censoring.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 4, 2012)

kupo3000 said:


> All I know that OoT v1.0 and v1.1 had none of the mentioned censoring.
> OoT v1.2 (N64) was definitely censored. Sadly Nintendo used that same revision in both Gamecube Zelda collections and Wii virtual console.
> Even the 3DS version remake/port had the same exact censoring.



OoT 1.2 was the worst version, as 1.0 is the only one I've grown up playing (whether it be the physical copy or on an emulator). Plus, I liked the Fire Temple chanting, it gave the level a special aura to it.  Censorship in videogames does more harm in my opinion.

Did I mention Breath of Fire 4 was censored? The dog samurai, Scias (or however you spelled it) never stuttered in the Japanese version, but spoke in a drunken slur. Oh and the main antagonist Fou Lu cut off the Emperor's head instead of stabbing him with a sword.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 4, 2012)

Final Fantasy IV had censoring. In the original Japanese release, Rosa would be under a heavy blade, in which she'd be rescued by Cecil right before it comes down. In the USA/European releases, it was turned into a giant metal ball. Honestly, even though she never got sliced/crushed, being crushed would be much more bloody and violent than a simple clean slice.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 4, 2012)

*ahem* I have four words for you. 

Teenage Mutant _Hero_ Turtles.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Sep 4, 2012)

Germany also has violent content constantly cut from it's media. Japan has violence toned down in some games as well.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 4, 2012)

These are kinda old examples, nowadays I find the censorship a lot less strict mainly because they realize video games aren't for kids any more.

But of course censorship pertains to region. As Gahars said, they'll take out Nazi imagery or references or German language versions (Germans and most of Europe take a lot of gore out as well). In the Japanese version of Fallout 3, you can't detonate the nuke in Megaton due to the Hiroshima/Nagasaki implications.

These examples are just too dated to give an accurate opinion on modern game censorship but I will say it has its place. It stops disgusting games from being released or being as disgusting as they are. I mean thanks to censorship, we don't get stuck with bullshit like Thrill Kill.


----------



## emigre (Sep 4, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkUuABNnTC0

Poor Germany


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 4, 2012)

The most ridiculous censorship that I can think of seeing recently is in Mega Man Zero. Quite literally just about every reference to death was replaced with the word "retired"... even when talking about human characters, and when we very clearly saw characters get retired, i mean KILLED, on screen.

PS: "Recently" meaning I SAW it recently, not that it came out recently.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 4, 2012)

Keio Flying Squadron: changing the age of Keio to 18, made no sense as unlike another game Snatcher there's no nude scenes and what not plus unlike Snatcher it ruined the story a bit.

Then Celes' captivity scene, it was censored even in the Japanese version of FFVI Advance.


----------



## Hielkenator (Sep 4, 2012)

The last story is'nt censored is it? There's a lot of drinking in it in the first 2 hours or so.
Also Monstur hunter tri is NO greenpeece game.
No more heroes ntsc has lots of gore, the Pal and jap version are censored.
Madworld...uncensored
Scarface...uncensored
Godfather...uncensored

I honestly think that is some of the games the censoring would be oppriate.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 4, 2012)

Hop2089 said:


> Keio Flying Squadron: changing the age of Keio to 18, made no sense as unlike another game Snatcher there's no nude scenes and what not plus unlike Snatcher it ruined the story a bit.
> 
> Then Celes' captivity scene, it was censored even in the Japanese version of FFVI Advance.


Didn't Fire Emblem GBA ("Fire Emblem: The Sword of Flame," in Japan) do the same thing? Lyndis was 15 in the Japanese version (which makes MUCH more sense), but she was arbitrarily changed to be 18 in the American release.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 4, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > Keio Flying Squadron: changing the age of Keio to 18, made no sense as unlike another game Snatcher there's no nude scenes and what not plus unlike Snatcher it ruined the story a bit.
> ...



First off, how does the age have that much of an impact? If they were from like 12 to 18 or 10 to 30 then there's an issue, but three years isn't. Unless you're trying to portray your characters in a disgusting, borderline child pornographic manner. In which case your game is shit and you should feel bad.

Age also just helps players relate to the character. The big issue everyone had with FFXII's story was that the protagonist was bad and that much of the story revolved around someone else. The protagonist was put there so gamers had a character to relate to. Admittedly it was a bad choice on Square's end but there's a reason that most "mature" (not rating wise but theme and story wise) games feature older characters. An older audience will relate more to someone their age (like Commander Shepard from Mass Effect, Nier from, well, Nier, etc) while a younger audience will relate more to a younger character (both in demeanor and actual age) like Mario, Sonic, Billy Hatcher (holy shit who actually remembers this), etc.

Again, to reiterate, age is so that a character that may be perceived as sexual is actually legal, although I think the practice of putting anyone who isn't of age into a sexual situation is downright disgusting.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 4, 2012)

Most instances of censorship completely fly over my radar - what I don't like is when they're changing the very premise of the game. For example, in _Carmageddon 2_ the pedestrians were fully replaced with zombies, blood was replaced with green goo and by-proxy your "villain" became somewhat a "hero", clensing the town of the undead. Weird, isn't it?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Most instances of censorship completely fly over my radar - what I don't like is when they're changing the very premise of the game. For example, in _Carmageddon 2_ the pedestrians were fully replaced with zombies, blood was replaced with green goo and by-proxy your "villain" became somewhat a "hero", clensing the town of the undead. Weird, isn't it?



The old blood color swap is just really dumb censorship. Like quite a few games replace red blood with black blood which really doesn't make much sense. You can still watch them graphically dismembered but you apparently it's bad if you see the blood? Like international versions of No More Heroes and Left 4 Dead were victims of this. If you're that upset about the gore then you really just shouldn't release the game.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 4, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Most instances of censorship completely fly over my radar - what I don't like is when they're changing the very premise of the game. For example, in _Carmageddon 2_ the pedestrians were fully replaced with zombies, blood was replaced with green goo and by-proxy your "villain" became somewhat a "hero", clensing the town of the undead. Weird, isn't it?
> ...


Solution? Gore slider in your game and Parental Controls with a code. Nobody can possibly "sue" or cause a stir about something they could willingly disable if only they were responsible parents. Manuals don't bite.


----------



## Veho (Sep 4, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Solution? Gore slider in your game and Parental Controls with a code.


I am now imagining a game whose gore slider goes all the way from shooting bees at balloons that then explode into flowers, to Thrill Kill 2: The Bludgeoning (I shall not go into details about that end of the spectrum). An instant cult classic.


----------



## Xenirina (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd have to agree with this.
There is a lot of censorship in the older games, and still a fair bit now. And a large amount of it is not needed.


----------



## WatagiKankens (Sep 7, 2012)

Xenirina said:


> I'd have to agree with this.
> There is a lot of censorship in the older games, and still a fair bit now. And a large amount of it is not needed.


Yeah thats what im talking about. I understand removing blood,gore,sexual references,swearing and stuff but trying to sugarcoat (hide) things such as turning bars into cafes even though they are clearly drunk is unnecessary and really like I said, sometimes really stupid. And I didn't mean to use censorship from older games but I was actually regarding older games more than modern games


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 7, 2012)

Honestly I don't really understand in older and even current games why there was an assumption that there is a good reason for the censorship apart from enforcing the conservative nature in X country which I find is wrong and not saying its a good reason but its the only one that comes to mind but its unfortunate its not gonna change anytime soon, its no wonder why I like to import my games instead of buying local. Sucks that now region locking is becoming more popular.


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> First off, how does the age have that much of an impact? If they were from like 12 to 18 or 10 to 30 then there's an issue, but three years isn't. Unless you're trying to portray your characters in a disgusting, borderline child pornographic manner. In which case your game is shit and you should feel bad.
> 
> Age also just helps players relate to the character. The big issue everyone had with FFXII's story was that the protagonist was bad and that much of the story revolved around someone else. The protagonist was put there so gamers had a character to relate to. Admittedly it was a bad choice on Square's end but there's a reason that most "mature" (not rating wise but theme and story wise) games feature older characters. An older audience will relate more to someone their age (like Commander Shepard from Mass Effect, Nier from, well, Nier, etc) while a younger audience will relate more to a younger character (both in demeanor and actual age) like Mario, Sonic, Billy Hatcher (holy shit who actually remembers this), etc.
> 
> Again, to reiterate, age is so that a character that may be perceived as sexual is actually legal, although I think the practice of putting anyone who isn't of age into a sexual situation is downright disgusting.


Two minor notes for the sake of completeness. Lyn's age change made her older than both Eliwood and Hector. While this didn't matter much in Fire Emblem, it could in another game. Also, Nier was originally supposed to be significantly younger (RepliCant) and was supposed to be Yonah's brother, not her father. The latter was probably changed to appeal to Western audiences though, not as a form of censorship.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2012)

ouch123 said:


> Two minor notes for the sake of completeness. Lyn's age change made her older than both Eliwood and Hector. While this didn't matter much in Fire Emblem, it could in another game. Also, Nier was originally supposed to be significantly younger (RepliCant) and was supposed to be Yonah's brother, not her father. The latter was probably changed to appeal to Western audiences though, not as a form of censorship.



I did kinda note that age changes to appeal to audiences. Plus Nier was a lot better with him being her father rather than her brother. I'd like to actually play someone who isn't a fucking twat in every JRPG.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Sep 7, 2012)

In Australia Left 4 Dead 2 was censored HARD and Mortal Kombat even got banned I think.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 7, 2012)

This isn't really censoring in games, but GTA 1 (You know, the original and the best) was banned where I live because of it's R18+ rating! In fact, it was ILLEGAL to own a copy of the game. FUCK! The media is so stupid!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 7, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> In Australia Left 4 Dead 2 was censored HARD and Mortal Kombat even got banned I think.



Australia is notoriously bad for game censorship. Ironic considering the entire country was a glorified prison before it became a country.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 7, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> This isn't really censoring in games, but GTA 1 (You know, the original and the best) was banned where I live because of it's R18+ rating! In fact, it was ILLEGAL to own a copy of the game. FUCK! The media is so stupid!


That sure sounds like censorship to me.


----------



## shoyrumaster11 (Sep 7, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> shoyrumaster11 said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't really censoring in games, but GTA 1 (You know, the original and the best) was banned where I live because of it's R18+ rating! In fact, it was ILLEGAL to own a copy of the game. FUCK! The media is so stupid!
> ...



Yeh! Now I just wonder if it's legal to own the game now!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 7, 2012)

shoyrumaster11 said:


> Yeh! Now I just wonder if it's legal to own the game now!


What were the "consequences" of owning the game, per se?


----------



## ouch123 (Sep 7, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> shoyrumaster11 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh! Now I just wonder if it's legal to own the game now!
> ...


Anal [censored]. On a more serious note:


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Material that is refused classification is put on the Australian Customs and Border Protection Service list of prohibited items. Any copies of such games found at the border will be seized, and the recipient, depending on the number of copies being imported, may receive up to A$110,000 in fines.[3]


Also, it seems that many of the GTA games were unbanned after R18+ games were accepted for consideration in Australia, but I don't think anyone really cares about owning a banned PS1 game in general anymore.


----------



## DragorianSword (Sep 7, 2012)

Gahars said:


> They have unnecessary and stupid censorship in every media. Unfortunately, it happens.
> 
> For instance, Germany (quite understandably) Nazi imagery, especially Swastikas. Often, when something is brought over to Germany, the flags of the Nazi party will be replaced with the Iron Cross.


I seem to remember they did something similar for the dubbed naruto version, when Neji takes of his headband. I think they even did it for the US manga.


----------



## Skelletonike (Sep 7, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> ouch123 said:
> 
> 
> > Two minor notes for the sake of completeness. Lyn's age change made her older than both Eliwood and Hector. While this didn't matter much in Fire Emblem, it could in another game. Also, Nier was originally supposed to be significantly younger (RepliCant) and was supposed to be Yonah's brother, not her father. The latter was probably changed to appeal to Western audiences though, not as a form of censorship.
> ...


They're actually two different versions of the same game from what I read, it's not really a censorship, since in the one where he's the brother the main char's like a teenager (like most jrpgs).
Nier Gestalt the 360 exclusive version in Japan (the one where he's the father) and the PS3 one Nier Replicant (where he's a teenager), in a way this game was made to please everyone, I wouldn't mind if more games had variations like these, Nier was actually a really good game. =3


On topic, one of the censorships that I find ironic is when games translate wine to grape juice like in Ace Attorney games, I mean... Aged grape juice (technically it is grape juice... but even so...)? xP
Another type of censhorship that I really dislike is like the ones in anime, my country never censors cartoons or movies, but seriously, the US did so much censoring to Dragonball and One Piece in dubbed versions that they can't even be considered the same series, Funimation is fixing that, but man, anime censoring sure was crap (I guess that the US considered Dragonball and most anime to be something aimed towards little kids only, just because it was a cartoon like most westerners think).


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Another type of censhorship that I really dislike is like the ones in anime, my country never censors cartoons or movies, but seriously, the US did so much censoring to Dragonball and One Piece in dubbed versions that they can't even be considered the same series, Funimation is fixing that, but man, anime censoring sure was crap (I guess that the US considered Dragonball and most anime to be something aimed towards little kids only, just because it was a cartoon like most westerners think).



Aaaand that's why I like being able to know Japanese, so I can watch the unedited, non-crappy version of anime.  4Kids just plain sucks balls and thankfully, just recently filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy.  Out of morbid curiosity, I wanted to listen to a dub of One Piece, and I regret having done so; they made Sanji's voice sound like he has some serious mental handicap.  Not to mention 4Kids cuts out a lot of things that don't need to be cut out, such as changing onigiri in Pokemon to a sub sandwich or removing the Yen and making it a dollar sign.  Another aspect is changing the theme songs and not retaining or translating the originals into English, and most of those suck.  But more on that on another thread, but censorship, no, I refuse to watch censored One Piece, Digimon Xros Wars (!!) or any other anime series.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 8, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Another type of censhorship that I really dislike is like the ones in anime, my country never censors cartoons or movies, but seriously, the US did so much censoring to Dragonball and One Piece in dubbed versions that they can't even be considered the same series, Funimation is fixing that, but man, anime censoring sure was crap (I guess that the US considered Dragonball and most anime to be something aimed towards little kids only, just because it was a cartoon like most westerners think).
> ...



But everyone loves Brock's famous jelly donuts.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> the_randomizer said:
> 
> 
> > Skelletonike said:
> ...



Don't forget he also loves string cheese


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 8, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> 4Kids cuts out a lot of things that don't need to be cut out, such as changing onigiri in Pokemon to a sub sandwich or removing the Yen and making it a dollar sign.


I think this is a major nitpick, honestly. Who cares if a Japanese food gets changed to a much more recognizable American alternative or yen gets changed to a dollar sign in the US? It's a kids' show that's being localized for American children... I think it's perfectly sensible they want to change things so that American children can relate to and understand them.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2012)

Okay, a bad example, but 4Kids still sucks. It doesn't help when they choose bad voice actors who can't pronounce Japanese words and can't, well, act. They cut out numerous episodes of One Piece when they brought it over (skipping a lot of the story in the process).  

At least Studio Ghibli and Disney does anime right when released outside Japan, no censorship whatsoever.  Princess Mononoke was originally going to have a PG rating, but one of the executives from Ghibli sent a samurai sword over to Disney and with it came a note that said "no cuts".  A smart move on their part. Censoring unnecessarily leads to confusion in the long run.

Videogames are just as bad, especially during the 16-bit console days.  Anything religion, gambling, etc were all censored, but Breath of Fire 2 got away with it.  Then again, the game was horribly translated, so that must be how it got past the censors at NOA.  Obviously, I don't mind that the obvious gets censored (i.e. nudity, which is pointless anyway), but spell names (like holy), "death" to "doom", the list goes on. Thank goodness Nintendo hasn't been nearly as strict as they were back in the 90s.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 8, 2012)

In 4Kids defense...

Pokemon was and is marketed for children. No kid is going to understand traditional Japanese food and stuff like that. Reasonably though they would edit the animation with appropriate food. Like they edited the guns out of YuGiOh so it was more child-friendly.

One Piece is shit. Kinda goes without saying. I can't actually believe people watch it for a good story.

Ghibli films were not exactly treadmills like the rest of anime. That's why you see big name actors voicing in them (like Tina Fey and Liam Neisson were in Ponyo). They're not heavily targeted at kids like Pokemon or One Piece was. It's kinda like Disney's Pixar films. They do most definitely have children as a large audience, but they span across all generations. You can go see Toy Story 3 and be any age. Same with Ghibli films.


----------



## narutofan777 (Sep 8, 2012)

kingdom hearts 1 and 2, I read some of the game scenes were changed because idk maybe too violent for the english audience???


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 8, 2012)

The biggest problem I have with 4Kids is that they seem to have, like, 10 predetermined stereotypes for characters, and use the same kind of voice actor for those stereotypes. Oh, we have a young, brash male hero? Let's hire someone (usually a girl) that uses a high pitched, grating voice for the character (Ash Ketchum, Luffi, Naruto)! Oh, we have a female sidekick who buts heads with said young male hero? Let's give her a sassy, teenage girl voice (Misty, Nami, Tiff)! It gets really old after a while... Though sometimes, 4Kids HAS shown a bit of creativity in character voices in some instances (King Dedede and Meta Knight in Kirby: Right Back at Ya)


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 8, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> The biggest problem I have with 4Kids is that they seem to have, like, 10 predetermined stereotypes for characters, and use the same kind of voice actor for those stereotypes. Oh, we have a young, brash male hero? Let's hire someone (usually a girl) that uses a high pitched, grating voice for the character (Ash Ketchum, Luffi, Naruto)! Oh, we have a female sidekick who buts heads with said young male hero? Let's give her a sassy, teenage girl voice (Misty, Nami, Tiff)! It gets really old after a while... Though sometimes, 4Kids HAS shown a bit of creativity in character voices in some instances (King Dedede and Meta Knight in Kirby: Right Back at Ya)


Ummm....not to be a downer but from the examples you gave those "brash male heroes" sound just as annoying in Japanese its just their english VAs sound a little bit too high pitched and the script is shit which also makes it seem worse, those female sidekicks are meant to be tsundere in personality its something common in alot of these long running anime, its just that they sound cuter in the Japanese than the english to me. Of course it gets old but that what happens when an anime is running for way to long 200+ episodes? thats when the plot just ran away.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 8, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> Ummm....not to be a downer but from the examples you gave those "brash male heroes" sound just as annoying in Japanese its just their english VAs sound a little bit too high pitched and the script is shit which also makes it seem worse, those female sidekicks are meant to be tsundere in personality its something common in alot of these long running anime, its just that they sound cuter in the Japanese than the english to me. Of course it gets old but that what happens when an anime is running for way to long 200+ episodes? thats when the plot just ran away.


I'm not talking about the Japanese versions, though. I could care less about those cause, frankly, I'd rather watch an anime in a language I understand (with very rare exceptions, though I've yet to come across one). I'm just saying that, at least in the English version, it gets old. I'm sure if I heard that in Japanese (and could understand that), it would seriously irritate me, too.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 8, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> In 4Kids defense...
> 
> Pokemon was and is marketed for children. No kid is going to understand traditional Japanese food and stuff like that. Reasonably though they would edit the animation with appropriate food. Like they edited the guns out of YuGiOh so it was more child-friendly.
> 
> ...



I just watch the non-dubbed version of One Piece because it lets me learn Japanese slang, and helps me keep it up.  The story isn't the greatest, but then again, who watches an anime for its story?  The 4Kids dub of One Piece was horribly done (the second you listen to it is the second you'll wish you could rip your cochlea out), and yes, I know specific changes must be made for specific audiences.  I was saying that some changes are unnecessary.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 8, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > Ummm....not to be a downer but from the examples you gave those "brash male heroes" sound just as annoying in Japanese its just their english VAs sound a little bit too high pitched and the script is shit which also makes it seem worse, those female sidekicks are meant to be tsundere in personality its something common in alot of these long running anime, its just that they sound cuter in the Japanese than the english to me. Of course it gets old but that what happens when an anime is running for way to long 200+ episodes? thats when the plot just ran away.
> ...


I think you kinda missed my point at the start cause while the english version of those shows are shit because of bad scripts and voice acting the Japanese version isn't much better to me but honestly if you search for the right anime then you won't have those annoying characters.




the_randomizer said:


> I just watch the non-dubbed version of One Piece because it lets me learn Japanese slang, and helps me keep it up.  The story isn't the greatest, but then again, who watches an anime for its story?  The 4Kids dub of One Piece was horribly done (the second you listen to it is the second you'll wish you could rip your cochlea out), and yes, I know specific changes must be made for specific audiences.  I was saying that some changes are unnecessary.


A lot of people watch anime for its story but not those long running anime with 200+ episodes, those are watched for the action, explosions and over exaggerated expressions while those short ones with 12 - 24 episodes usually have a great story and is worth watching. I haven't seen any of 4kids's dubs to be watchable without cringing you hear the voices, I haven't seen the Japanese One piece until months after I saw the english one and I have to agree that it sounds like shit.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 8, 2012)

Just Another Gamer said:


> I think you kinda missed my point at the start cause while the english version of those shows are shit because of bad scripts and voice acting the Japanese version isn't much better to me but honestly if you search for the right anime then you won't have those annoying characters.


No, I understand what you mean. I'm just saying that it really doesn't matter to me if the Japanese version sucks as far as voice acting goes, just if the English version does. Just because the Japanese version hasa  horrible script and voice acting doesn't mean that it can't be amended (even the script, to an extent) in the English version.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 9, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Just Another Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > I think you kinda missed my point at the start cause while the english version of those shows are shit because of bad scripts and voice acting the Japanese version isn't much better to me but honestly if you search for the right anime then you won't have those annoying characters.
> ...



Not really. A bad script is a bad script. The amount of cutting and editing that'd need to be done to amend a bad script in an animated feature would be so extensive and choppy that it'd just be a complete mess. And the job of a localization company isn't to make a bad thing good, it's to make a bad thing in English. A bad script is a bad script, that's just how it is. No matter how many director's cuts and special editions you have of a shit movie like Jack and Jill (that recent Adam Sandler excretion), it's still a shit movie.


----------



## chavosaur (Sep 9, 2012)

Surprised no one mentioned Mortal Kombat back in the genesis/SNES days. 
The SNES version transformed blood into sweat drops, and removed fatalities, while the genesis version retained the original stuff. 
So you can guess which copy outsold the other...
Anyway to quote a Temper I Know...
"I think Censorship should stop in this topic." "Remove Censorship."


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 9, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> the job of a localization company isn't to make a bad thing good, it's to make a bad thing in English.


I suppose you're right.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2012)

chavosaur said:


> Surprised no one mentioned Mortal Kombat back in the genesis/SNES days.
> The SNES version transformed blood into sweat drops, and removed fatalities, while the genesis version retained the original stuff.
> So you can guess which copy outsold the other...
> Anyway to quote a Temper I Know...
> "I think Censorship should stop in this topic." "Remove Censorship."



The Snes version removed the blood, yes, but the next iterations of Mortal Kombat were not censored from that point on.


----------

